# Flounder and Loch Ness Siteing 06-14 @Rollover



## sabobas (Sep 10, 2006)

Went on a last minute whim to Rollover yesterday with my brother.

Fished from 1pm - 8 pm Plenty of mullet, but no takers except the crabs.

Fished with fresh dead shrimp and your line would only sit for a second for all the bait stealers (piggies and croakers).

I managed one keeper flounder fishing with a natural gulp shrimp. Plenty of piggies and croakers. Sorry no pics.....we threw everything back. 

At the very end of the trip my brother and I both saw a 7'-8' animal surface about 5' from the pilings. Neither of us got a very good look, but we both knew it was not typical. It had a couple humps similar to how the loch ness monster is always shown, and I know for certain it had a horizontal tail. Pretty sure it was a mammal, because my brother said it blew out of a blow hole when it first came up.

Could it have been a manatee? How about a small whale? I'm leaning more towards manatee......it was entering Rollover bay at dusk.


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

sure it was not a porpoise?


----------



## sabobas (Sep 10, 2006)

positive .... i have seen plenty of those ....what i saw was atypical


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

I was fishing east bay last year, right around rollover in fact, and saw a porpoise that was missing its dorsal fin. It's crazy, but true. It was exactly how you described it as well, with there being a couple odd looking humps on its back. Who knows, maybe it's the same one.


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*otter?*

Ive seen otter back int that part on the bay before


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

7-8' Otter??


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*WOOPS*

Sorry I missed the 7-8 part(PROBABLY NOT)


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

A Manatee maybe....a very lost Manatee. They have shown up in Texas a few times though.


----------



## bayfish08 (Mar 27, 2008)

Last summer in port a I saw the stangest thing at the duck blinds first light. The animal looked like a walrus mouth just out of the water breathing. I was told it was a manatee that other fisherman had seen it in the area.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Believe there is a pair of Manatee still living down at PM. Cracked me up when I saw the "Idle Speed - Manatee's" signs...thought it was someones idea of a joke.


----------



## sabobas (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks for the input.... i ran the idea of a porpoise without the dorsal past my brother....he is set that it was a manatee.....and i'd say i have to agree

he went home last night and googled a bunch of pictures.....he's sure he saw a manatee...

additonally the water where we saw it was mighty shallow.....it was far from 
the channel......it was quite close to the pilings on the side of rollover.....i'm no expert, but i don't think a porpoise would have chosen that route.

with all this seaweed around here lately....maybe the manatee will be more and more common.....i wouldn't have a problem with that at all.....all you can eat seaweed buffet.....i just might start importing them


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Sea Turtles maybe..?*

I have had them come up around me wading around POC, and they will kinda "blow". Sometimes just the head out of water, sometimes the head and part of the shell...like two humps in the water. I dont know about the 7 or 8 foot tho, that would be a BIG turtle! Some are up to like 5' long. Not really uncommon at certain times of the year!

Later
R3F


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

One time wade fishing Dauphin Island (Alabama) I had a seal surface about 5 feet from me and bark loudly ... perhaps you saw the same ...

After smelling my coffee cup a couple times to make sure I wasn't drinking Drain-O I later discovered he was a fugative from a local aquarium.


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*seen a manatee in the area*

About 20 years ago I was fishing the Dirty Pelican pier at night near there a saw a 7-8' manatee right under the pilings----------------I was happy I was on the pier because I was scared until I realized what I just saw.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Chupacabra...for sure....They are showing up everywhere.....


----------



## 2shallow/majek (Jan 8, 2008)

For sure a Loch Ness Monster- my wife and I fed one there two weeks ago right off the beach! It was crazy, you would just flip a live shrimp to her and she ate them until we feed her everything out of our bait buckets. Right before we left she actually got up on the beach and had a beer with us! Watch out for unattended coolers on a full moon out there...


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

loch ness moved from irelamd


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Alligator gar? They do roll and gulp air, have lobed fins and fit that size. I've been surprised by them several times. The 6-7' gars I've seen look HUGE when they roll a few feet from you in the water. They are also a lot more prone to be in shallow water than a manatee.. Just a thought. Might google images for alligator gar.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

I would bet my bank account it was the pipe that they are using for dredge! We have been the past couple weeks and the have pipe running on both sides of the pass from the gulf to the ICW. had big pipe to, 24" had to cross over it while wading. And every so often there are sections that come out of the water and go back down. If you seen it on the south - bay side hen that is for sure what it was. Because as you start to wade out that section comes out of the water aand there is a whole in the pipe that blows air/sand ect!!!!!


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Pipe nessmanigator gar


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

MAY HAVE BEEN A MER-MAN FROM NOTRE DAME.


----------



## sabobas (Sep 10, 2006)

wasn't a gar....my brother is certain what the head looked like....he thinks it was indeed a manatee...

im going with rolloverness monster...and i'm sticking to it


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

We seen a Manatee at Tiki Island Boat ramp about 2 years ago. Got pics somewhere.We call GW and Parks and wildlife at first they didn't believe us then they said oh ya there everywhere down here ,and I laughed.I would say it was a Manatee.It would be a good fight I will start packing a head of lettuce in the boat with a big rod.LOL


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

I once saw a chupacabra eating a 40lb trout on the bank of the King Ranch in Baffin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

*CEDAR MONKEY*

I ONCE SAW A CEDAR MONKEY ON THE TOP OF MY DEERSTAND EATING A SPINY-BADGER THAT WAS GROWLING AT ME!


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

I saw a dog-eyed frog chasing a limp noddle lizard


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm going with the Loch Ness Monster... could be one of those Katrina Refugees hanging around still. lol


----------



## austinfishman (Nov 16, 2006)

> my brother and I both saw a 7'-8' animal surface about 5' from the pilings. Neither of us got a very good look, but we both knew it was not typical. It had a couple humps similar to how the loch ness monster is always shown, and I know for certain it had a horizontal tail. Pretty sure it was a mammal, because my brother said it blew out of a blow hole when it first came up.


Huh. I had no idea that my prom date liked to swim the pass.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

austinfishman said:


> Huh. I had no idea that my prom date liked to swim the pass.


hahahh


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

My Mother-in-law?


----------



## Scooby (May 1, 2005)

I saw something extremely large myself in Rollover one day last summer. Before I could get a good look it disappeared. I'm pretty sure it was a gator.


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

Do manatee have blow holes? I was under the impression they don't.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

I didnt think they did.



IM TELLING YOU!!! IT WAS THE PIPE USED FOR DREDGING!!!! 

i seen the same thing and if i wouldnt have been stradling it trying to cross it when it raised out of the water and blew out of the small hole in the top of pipe i would have thought it was a monster to!


----------



## sabobas (Sep 10, 2006)

that pipe was on the bank when i was there...not in the water

also my brother said it blew air out....but not out of a blow hole...i got that part wrong initially.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

your right its on the bank and runs into the water to the ICW!!! will will just call it a 24" rusty pipe monster!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

The Manatee we saw at Tiki did the same thing I was sitting hanging my feet off the bank when it came up and blew air out it's nostrills.Scared the %$#%$#$^ out of me and evryone around.


----------



## sabobas (Sep 10, 2006)

after much deliberation im sure that is what it was..thank you for everyones' input


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

went back this weekend. didnt see the moster but we did see a sight! flounder up against the dredge pipe hitting bait and coming completely out of the water! few trout here and there. They finally got all the pipe out of there now! I know one thing, just the thought of the possibility of a mantaee or monster sure made my wade a little scarry!


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

I heard Pat Green swims around there


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I was fishing over by virginia point friday evening and saw a light brown something roll once on the surface... This was also at least 6'. I didnt get a great look, but to me, what i saw looked like a giant alligator gar... i didnt know they moved into that salty water.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Sounds just like an Octopus to me. Saw one last year.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Could have been Brad Luby.


----------

